# Need Help with Martin Saber



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

This might sound like I don't know what I'm talking about but I do. What is YOUR drawlength, or what should it be? Scattering arrows left and right is often a sure sign of too long a draw. Was the drawlength of the bow physically measured to see if it's 29".


----------



## ahays (May 2, 2005)

The gentleman at the bow shop checked my draw length for me before I started looking at new bows. He said that 29" was correct. I didn't ask him to physically check the length of draw on the bow I bought... but I can :smile: Thanks for feedback!


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

It could be a million things causing this. BFisher is correct, check your draw length and make sure it is right for you.
Are you anchoring in the same exact place every time? Do you use a kisser?
Is your center shot correct, does it paper tune? Are the arrows bent? Are you having fletch contact? Is the peep too large causing you to not center the pin?

We don't have enough info to accurately diagnose the problem.


----------



## ahays (May 2, 2005)

Like I said in my original post and response to bfisher, the gentleman at the bow shop did confirm my draw length. He did not actually measure the draw length of the bow in front of me. Point taken, will be taking it back to the bow shop to get him to confirm.

I always anchor in the small of my neck just below my jaw... been doing it that way for years. I don't use a kisser.

We paper tuned the bow with the same arrows I'm shooting now before I left the bow shop. It was shooting perfect holes. I'm using the same 2x2 peep I've been using for years. The shafts on the arrows are straight. The fletching is not making contact.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## CO_Sponge (Nov 19, 2003)

*String stretch*

99.9% sure that what has happened is string stretch. There is a break in time, that is different with every string, for new strings. Now that the string has settled in, your draw length has increased; most likely just slightly. This can throw off both your tune and your form.

Are you using a peep sight? Close your eyes, draw, then open them. I bet your peep has moved slightly higher. Also, if you are using a peep, are you using tubing to align it? If you weren't using tubing, you would notice that your peep isn't aligned anymore (unless it stretched enough to do a complete rotation, which I doubt).

I'd take it to the shop, tell them that you think your string has stretched a little and that you need a few twists added. Then check your peep again. Then tune again. As long as your string doesn't stretch anymore, you'll be fine.

The string on my Saber stretched a little after breaking it in. I added a few twists so that my peep (without tubing) was back into position and haven't had any problems since.

Let us know what happens. I'm curious. 

- Dan


----------



## ahays (May 2, 2005)

Dan... thanks for the intel. I'm planning on running back by the bow shop this weekend. I'll post after the visit.

Lance


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

I can't say about the shop you are dealing with but it is my experience that very few people know how to measure correctly for drawlength. Here is a clue. Measure your wingspan and divide it by 2.5, This should get you close for starters. The you can adjust a bit with the module on the cam. Wingspan is often closely related to height, although not always. To have a 29" draw you would have to be just about 6' tall or have a wingspan of about 72", give or take a tad.

If you'll notice I did not say CORRECT drawlength. There is no such thing, but there is a point where, if the draw is correct for you the bow will aim and shoot like an extension of your arm. I like to refer to this as YOUR optimum drawlength. And this is the very first and most important requirement of a compound bow. It's something you have to work on getting it adjusted for you.

Some guys have mentioned the possiblity of string stretch, and it does happen, but not usually so soon. It depends on the quality of the strings themselves and how well they are made. My Martin's have shown to have fairly decent strings, stretching maybe 1/8" or so and that's not too bad these days. But what you have to take into account is that most bows actually measure upwards of an inch more than they are marked. That's why I said to measure the bow for what it actually draws, and then allow about 1/4" for string creep (creep is the correct term for stretch).

Keep us posted.


----------

